# Write-up: Replacing the Radiator on a '98 240SX



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey guys,


I worked on my first '98 240SX this morning and replaced the radiator on said car. It's a pretty straight-forward radiator replacement job, save for having to remove and set aside the power steering pump in order to access the radiator. It may not be necessary for some folks but I found it freed up a lot more work space 

Anywhoo, here is the walk-through on replacing the radiator:


1) Disconnect the negative battery cable.

2) Drain and recycle the engine coolant.

3) If necessary to gain access, unbolt and set aside the power steering pump.

*Do not disconnect the power steering pressure hoses or drain the system.*

4) Disconnect the upper and lower radiator hoses, along with the coolant overflow reservoir hose.

5) Label and disconnect all appropriate electrical harnesses.

6) Remove the fan/shroud assembly.

7) If equipped with an automatic transaxle/transmission, disconnect and cap the oil cooling lines at the radiator.

8) Remove the radiator support brackets.

9) Remove the radiator assembly.

*Be sure the rubber mounting bushings are in position before the radiator is installed.*


-Installation-


1) Position the radiator in the vehicle.

2) Install the radiator support brackets and tighten the mounting nuts to 34-40 inch lbs. (4-5 Nm).

3) Install the fan motor to the shroud assembly. Tighten the fan shroud mounting bolts to 34-40 inch lbs. (4-5 Nm).

4) Connect the electrical harnesses.

5) Connect the upper and lower radiator hoses, along with the coolant overflow reservoir hose.

6) Install the power steering pump, if removed.

7) Refill and bleed the cooling system.

8) Connect the negative battery cable.

9) Start the engine and check for leaks.










*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------

